# alternatives to rainx ?



## DimGR (Jun 7, 2009)

what do you recommend and where to buy ?


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Are you just looking for something to bead and sheet water off the glass?

If so I've been using Clearkote Quikshine as my glass cleaner/protector for many years now and recently moved onto Finish Kare #425 for the same job.

Both of them bead and sheet rain off as good as any dedicated 'rain x' type product I've ever tried, they're easier to use, and you get a great QD spray in both cases as a bonus.

There are some dedicated glass sealant kits, which are very good, but in all honesty I've never found the necessity for them when the 2 products above just work so well.


----------



## DimGR (Jun 7, 2009)

Pit Viper said:


> Are you just looking for something to bead and sheet water off the glass?
> 
> If so I've been using Clearkote Quikshine as my glass cleaner/protector for many years now and recently moved onto Finish Kare #425 for the same job.
> 
> ...


i am only looking for something to bead and sheet water off the glass. FK 425 is outof stock on Alex's website. Can i use Meg's QD instead?:detailer:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Have you seen this?

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/engine-amp-exterior/carlack-glass-sealing-kit/prod_348.html


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Not on the windscreen no (I don't think anyway?) Not all QDs designed for paintwork can be safely used on the screen - side and rear glass yes.

The reason I stuck with Quikshine for years is that it's actually recommended and designed for sheeting water off screens and for a long time I struggled to find a suitable alternative as Quikshine was getting hard to get hold of. Eventually found a suitable (and imho. better) replacement with the FK#425. The durability with this stuff on glass after you've got a couple of layers on is unbelievable!


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

clay the screen, apply some glass polish, buff off, then clean with glass cleaner to remove any streaking from the polish. Clean glass sheets water just as well IMO.


----------



## DimGR (Jun 7, 2009)

adam87 said:


> clay the screen, apply some glass polish, buff off, then clean with glass cleaner to remove any streaking from the polish. Clean glass sheets water just as well IMO.


can i apply paint polish?


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

AG Aqua Wax, sounds like a bit of a cheap bodge job but if you can apply it without it smearing - use product sparingly, and don't let it on for too long - then it repels water brilliant - usually screenwash will cut through it though


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Looks like you're looking for something quickly so this may not be an option - but could be for you in the future: Aquapel.

I've had mine on my windscreen for approximately 6 months now with no issues - still beads the rain really well. Side windows have had it on for over 12 months with no loss in performance. Sourcing can be difficult, dont think there are many places in the uK that stock it, ebay might be a good bet. I get mine from the US in bulk.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

If you want something that works really well and lasts for months from a single application, you need one of the glass sealants.

Carlack is great and available, and I have been beta testing a new Nanolex product that outperforms it at lower speeds - called Urban. Check their forum for more info.


----------



## Silver R26 (Jul 19, 2008)

Coops said:


> Looks like you're looking for something quickly so this may not be an option - but could be for you in the future: Aquapel.
> 
> I've had mine on my windscreen for approximately 6 months now with no issues - still beads the rain really well. Side windows have had it on for over 12 months with no loss in performance. Sourcing can be difficult, dont think there are many places in the uK that stock it, ebay might be a good bet. I get mine from the US in bulk.


UL Stockist here and with money off http://www.motorsport-engineering.c...Aquapel-Rain-Repellent-Glass-Treatment-AQU101


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

^^ There you go, reasonable price also.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Nanolex glass sealent is very good - best i have used so far


----------



## DimGR (Jun 7, 2009)

WHIZZER said:


> Nanolex glass sealent is very good - best i have used so far


is this it?

http://www.nanolex-international.com/html/glass_premium.html

30 EUR and will only last you for 2 cars


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

DimGR said:


> is this it?
> 
> http://www.nanolex-international.com/html/glass_premium.html
> 
> 30 EUR and will only last you for 2 cars


i have used PERMASHINE SCREEN PROTECT AND COAT, in the past which is very good, but a good claying of the windows followed by a glass polish should be ok...

and thats the one fella from your URL...:thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

DimGR said:


> is this it?
> 
> http://www.nanolex-international.com/html/glass_premium.html
> 
> 30 EUR and will only last you for 2 cars


YEs but one application last 12,000 miles !!!


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

DimGR said:


> is this it?
> 
> http://www.nanolex-international.com/html/glass_premium.html
> 
> 30 EUR and will only last you for 2 cars


We are a little modest on this - if you have an average sized car (p.e. the size of a BMW 3 series) you'll get ~4 cars out of it, if you do only the windshield you can do even a lot more.

If you have 1 car and you do the application on all windows you'll have ~35ml left, since the sealant on the side and rear windows (if there is no wiperblade) has a durability of ~3 years you only need to redo the windshield maybe once a year, so you have enough product for quite a few years and or cars...

Cheers,

Florian


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Calack Glass sealant gets my vote. :thumb:

It's very durable and also recently updated with nano technology making it super slick. On side windows it's still there on my audi after 2 years.

200ml is enough for at least 10-15 applications also.

A dedicated sealant is in a different league to the quick detailers.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

nice to see a manufacturer taking an interest in the comments of their product:thumb: thank you for your input.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

CleanYourCar said:


> Calack Glass sealant gets my vote. :thumb:
> 
> It's very durable and also recently updated with nano technology making it super slick. On side windows it's still there on my audi after 2 years.
> 
> ...


No doubt it is Tim, but in the scenario where you use a glass cleaner anyway in the course of a regular detail session, and if that glass cleaner is a QD suitable for glass and windscreens, and it beads/sheets water off as well as anything, when it's being used every detail, the protection stays topped up. Obviously specific glass sealant kits are going to last way longer without any reapplication, but it's not the only way to achieve the kind of water repellancy on glass that we enjoy on paintwork, was my only point :thumb:


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

I've got Serious Performance's V1 QD on my windscreen and that is working well at speeds above 50mph :thumb:


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

i tried my colinite & zaino z5 lol the zaino works a tad better lol


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Couple of pics of FK#425 on my glass that's been on for a few weeks without any re-application, and has had a hell of a lot of rain on in that time. Beads very well I think on glass for a QD, and sheets water off very well during washing.


----------



## paulhdi (Oct 26, 2005)

i've always had good luck with clearkote vanilla moose wax hand glaze applied by PC, or halfords own brand of rain repellant. halfords sometimes have it on buy2 get one free, which makes it even better value, and a doddle to top up, and cheap as chips too.


----------

